# Splitting Top Bar to a Lang next door



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a top bar hive with lots of bees would like to split into a Lang that I have sitting right next to it (about a foot apart) would this be a problem? I have already worked out how to hang the top bars inside my foundationless lang frames and can do that part ok my concern is that the hives are too close together and the bees will just drift back to the top bar hive. Do I need to move the lang somewhere else to accomplish the split? I also have an empty 5 frame deep nuc I could split to that instead and move it to another area of my property which is a couple of acres then later move it back to the lang or is that necessary? I have never done a split before so hardly know what I am talking about here please educate me.

Thanks,

Adam


----------

